# Sheraton desert oasis 3/24/31-3/31/19



## lily28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Small 1 bedroom unit for up to 4 people at Sheraton desert oasis at Scottsdale Arizona 3/24/19-3/31/19.  $700 for the week

Correction on the dates 3/24-3/31/19 Sunday to Sunday.


----------



## stevelb (Feb 8, 2019)

lily28 said:


> Small 1 bedroom unit for up to 4 people at Sheraton desert oasis at Scottsdale Arizona 3/23/19-3/30/19.  $700 for the week


I will take this.  I've sent you a reply.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 8, 2019)

stevelb said:


> I will take this.  I've sent you a reply.



Sent you an email.


----------



## stevelb (Feb 8, 2019)

lily28 said:


> Sent you an email.


Folks, this is still available as the change in dates made impossible for me to take.  Great deal for someone!


----------



## lily28 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bump. Still available


----------



## lily28 (Feb 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## lily28 (Feb 23, 2019)

Still available


----------



## lorenmd (Feb 25, 2019)

we are here now and have a guest arriving today to sleep on our sofa.  i will ask her if she wants to spring some cash to have her own place.


----------



## Eudemis (Feb 25, 2019)

I believe these dates are in March, not February - an easy mistake to make.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 1, 2019)

Still available


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 5, 2019)

I want this! Sending message...


----------



## mbofnard (Mar 14, 2019)

Available? Do they do a roll-a-way for third child?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

